# Rotten Tooth in Puppy?



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

My 3.5 month old has a rotten (brown) molar I just discovered last night. He's going to the vet today for his final shots anyways so I will ask however I wanted to get opinions as to what others have done with a rotten puppy tooth. I don't want to do surgery if at all possible but haven't dealt with a rotten puppy tooth before. Thanks.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Mysticrealm said:


> My 3.5 month old has a rotten (brown) molar I just discovered last night. He's going to the vet today for his final shots anyways so I will ask however I wanted to get opinions as to what others have done with a rotten puppy tooth. I don't want to do surgery if at all possible but haven't dealt with a rotten puppy tooth before. Thanks.



As I recall some of Timi's puppy teeth looked kind of rotten before they came out, wasn't any big thing.
That does seem kind of young to drop a back tooth, but I guess there can be differences among individuals?


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

It's not rotten, just getting ready to come out


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Also poodles can be a bit prone to teeth staining. Good chews will clear that up and will make the deciduous teeth loosen up when they are starting to get ready to drop.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks guys. When my pom lost his teeth they were all still white.
Thankfully after getting a better look at it with the vet it isn't nearly as brown as it looked yesterday and is actually just a bit of food stuck up in that tooth! So not rotting!


----------



## Païllâsse (Jun 14, 2016)

Don't worry, Chôco also has some brown back tooth. It is the new ones that are just coming. It would be very weird to have sweet tooth on a young puppy.


----------

